# Wow. 100mg Trazodone tablets are potent



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I was taking 2 x 50mg Trazodone tablets for sleep along with some Xanax for awhile and sometimes it worked while other times I only got 2 hours of sleep. The pdoc didn't want me on Xanax anymore for "tolerance" reasons so he gave me more refills for Trazodone and upped the tablets to 100mg. I take two of these with some food before going to sleep and I'm out in about 10 minutes. Amazing, but can be dangerous if someone decides to do something stupid like drive while on these.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

any amont of it makes me nauseous as hell.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Food is supposed to help the absorption of trazodone and based on past experience I'd say that's accurate when barely having enough energy to make it to bed.


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

The problem I have with it is the sleepy hang-over the next day and I only take 25-50mg. Plus, it doesn't seem very consistent in it's effectiveness from day to day. 

I wish they'd make a non-addictive Ambien...that stuff is like the nectar of the gods, for sleep anyway.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

50mgs of it made me sleep coma style last night. It took 2 people to wake me up and 15 minutes.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

trazodone, seroquel, and hydroxyzine are some coma inducing meds


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

Lilfly said:


> The problem I have with it is the sleepy hang-over the next day and I only take 25-50mg. Plus, it doesn't seem very consistent in it's effectiveness from day to day.
> 
> I wish they'd make a non-addictive Ambien...that stuff is like the nectar of the gods, for sleep anyway.


I can take 24mg of ambien and it doesnt make me sleep at all :get

I can stay up for 2-3 hours after taking it and nothing happens.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Well then all of these drugs should be banned, or have the same reputation as rohypnol. :stu


----------

